# Let's talk weapons that propel deadly objects



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

So OldCootHillbilly got me thinking about sling shots. I was pretty deadly as a kid with my cheap wrist rocket (as many black birds and gophers could attest to, if they were still alive and could talk). As I have been reading about slingshots and considering the purchase of a more modern version, I got to debating if I was better off with a bow, a cross bow, a blow gun or other non-firearm weapons that propel a deadly object. You could even include air guns, even though they are firearm like, but let's leave throwing hatchets and spears out of this discussion. 

So what's you take? Best weapon that propels a deadly object is...


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

A good wrist rocket is hard to beat, you can even modify it to shoot short arrows


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe that Hozay posted a story about the world's fastest archer - able to slam targets with his long-bow and so fast that he would be able to have three or four arrows all in the air at the same time as they would streak towards their intended target.

The guy's name is Lars Andersen. YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/larsandersen23

Now, if you want something that will fly through the air with the greatest of ease and be able to pick-up ammo from the ground, then the sling-shot would be best ...

The world's fastest sling-shot guy


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Should also check out the sling-bow ..


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I prefer bow or spear gun to crossbow. Mettc dependent really. Is this for primary weapon or addition to bob? For bob id go sling shot. For non firarm primary weapon Id go long or recurve bow. Probably good recurve. Long bow will have more force and greater range but recurve better for accuracy and faster target acquisition. Note I am not an expert this is just how I understand it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I considered the ash tray gun, but just don't feel it has the range I need.






MODS: can you fix that plz?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Dont forget about the spud guns!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Cannons are my choice. 
Get smaller ones for your BOB.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, there's nothing like the smell of cruise missile exhaust in the morning. Some guy in New Zealand made a cruise missile in his garage with off-the-shelf parts.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I like to hide standard issue elcheapo darts.
Realize they are only a delay/distraction item.
BUT I promise if have 2" of metal thrust into me I will react
( just maybe a bit less accurately)


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I recently bought 2 crossbow pistols. I haven't had much spare time lately so I've only shot one of them 2 shots just to see how they were. Pretty cool. I think they are supposed to be 50 lb draw, and the arrows (bolts) are about 6 1/2" long 
I shot from about 10 yards and it was accurate and sank the arrow very deep.
I'm curious to see how accurate they are from a distance of 20-30 yds.

I'm a horrible shot with my sling shot. I can miss a 10" wide target at 20 yards at least 45 times in a row!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

A good slingshot shootin steelize can be perty wicked. I also have a few blowguns to. There good fer small game close up.

Fer serious huntin a bow be nice an I do like a crossbow.

Ah heck, I like em all!

I do carry a slingshot in my get home bag an my bob.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> So OldCootHillbilly got me thinking about sling shots. I was pretty deadly as a kid with my cheap wrist rocket (as many black birds and gophers could attest to, if they were still alive and could talk). As I have been reading about slingshots and considering the purchase of a more modern version, I got to debating if I was better off with a bow, a cross bow, a blow gun or other non-firearm weapons that propel a deadly object. You could even include air guns, even though they are firearm like, but let's leave throwing hatchets and spears out of this discussion.
> 
> So what's you take? Best weapon that propels a deadly object is...


look at you tubes on arrow shot from slingshot; take down arrows are easy to make. 
use whisker biscuit for arrow rest, or I saw one that worked great made from a metal hanger.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

A good wrist rocket is a very flexible weapon. Can shoot rocks, steelies or whatever you have at hand. With good bands, it is also great with crossbow arrows, and standard arrows up to 28".

Personally I like the recurve. Great accuracy at 50+ yds. Good on range shots at over 100 yds, just not as accurate. Also, if you do a site search on Magus exploding arrows, you'll see something that will stop game or a non friendly in short order. You would be able to make these when supplies run out if you know your tree species.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

The men folk in my family take their first season moose down with bow (nice and quiet). Actually they started out with compound, then longbows and finally they had custom made from a bow manufacturer in Michigan (family). 

Though I just can't resist saying I outshot those boys slingshots with my sling every time back in the day :ignore:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I made this thing for extra long arrows, it uses slingshot rubbers.
Has the same grip frame as a 45 auto.


----------



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

I saw a video where a carabiner and surgical tubing were used to make an impromptu bow/sling. It worked really well and have been using the same type of set up, only using a slingshot band instead. Also the slingshot bands can be used for snares, medical applications and of course replacement for the slingshot. I like the slingshot, but it does take lots of practice and commitment for accuracy.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

On those wrist rockets, a bag of marbles is cheap and effective. May not have the knock down that bearings have but they are cheaper and easier to come by.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ya bet dave. I got bout a 1000 marbles on hand so fer. Evertime I gota the store I pick up a few more bags. I can generally get my stelize from the local machine shop. But they be gettin harder ta come buy an to danged expensive ta buy new ones an pay shippin!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Hobby lobby has to re stock every time I swing through.LOL
Marbles, incense and yup, black candles!

Some fine day I'm going to have to transfer my blueprints of my propane powered machine gun to digital.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Compressed air.


----------



## Hoze928 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have 3 piston pellet guns 2 rifles 1 pistol things will last for years plus I have tons of pellets. I can use all of them to get a small meal or can dissuade a human with a shot or two. Also as old coot says can't beat the old wrist rocket in my Bob bag with some nice size ball bearings.


----------



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

Taconite from the North shore of Mn works great as slingshot ammo too. Have a few 5 gallon buckets of it.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

TrinEire said:


> Taconite from the North shore of Mn works great as slingshot ammo too. Have a few 5 gallon buckets of it.


Yup, it sure do! But I ain't got access ta any an the shippin is killer! Stock up as much as ya can!

Ifin I ever get back up thata way I'm gonna haul back as much as a feller can.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

As Hoze928 I like th eidea of the compressed spring piston air pellet rifles, the high end ones pack a wallop and are powerful enought to drop small game for the stew pot and if used with judious care a human in time of need, silent but deadly especially at night when the dark is your friend. 
One of the things I don't think enough people pay attention to "stealth" if things really do go to a bad situation. I have plenty of things that go bang and will use them if neccessary but even my .22's and my .17 Hmr makes more noise than I may want if things really get bad, and if I need to drop a cat or **** for the meat pot I don't anyone in hearing distance inviting themselves to dinner. Its bad enough trying to hide the aroma of cat stew, and my oppossum will draw the coyotes for miles not to mention a bunch of formerly goberment teet suckers that are still managing to hanging on......staying off the radar is going to be one of the most important survival traits I can pass on to the grandkids I do believe.


----------



## bushpilot (Dec 3, 2012)

Hoze928 said:


> I have 3 piston pellet guns 2 rifles 1 pistol things will last for years plus I have tons of pellets. I can use all of them to get a small meal or can dissuade a human with a shot or two. Also as old coot says can't beat the old wrist rocket in my Bob bag with some nice size ball bearings.


I have a .177 Gamo pellet 1200 fps and a Gamo air shotgun. Used the shotgun last week to get rid of birds damaging my house. Neighbors did not here it at all. Worked great. Also have co2 .22 single shot pistol and mp5 co2 BB gun.


----------

